# Euro licence plates



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Does anybody know if the Performance center holds your Euro license plates for you with the car at redelivery.

Thanks


----------



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

When I was there on Tuesday, there were a number of cars from ED. They all still had their European tags on the front and tax/autobahn stickers in the windshield.

I was envious.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

The Zoll plates stay on the car... they will not remove the front one without asking you. The rear one gets removed and placed in your trunk.


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks guys. Will be great to have one as a memento.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

alee said:


> The Zoll plates stay on the car... they will not remove the front one without asking you. The rear one gets removed and placed in your trunk.


+1. My experience as well. N4S


----------



## niddin (Nov 1, 2012)

They were both off the car and in the trunk when I visited the PCD in August.


----------

